

Tabula Set for March Shutdown – EE Times - jhallenworld
http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1325499

======
jhallenworld
Found out about this from an email from used-line for their auction:
[http://svdisposition.com/buy-
assets/auction_details/auction_...](http://svdisposition.com/buy-
assets/auction_details/auction_details2.php?hl=en_US&event=Tabula&CLIENT_ID=52)

------
jhallenworld
Chart of FPGA startup ghosts:

[http://m.eet.com/media/1088160/1565chart_pg18.gif](http://m.eet.com/media/1088160/1565chart_pg18.gif)

